# How to get my new puppy to come to me?



## Sazbones (Oct 17, 2009)

I have a 14 week old Bichon who seems very bright. I've only had her a week and I think she ran a lot on the farm I got her from. She socialized with people but primarily with her mom and other puppies and dogs on the farm. She has learned her name (Gracie) and will come about 2 feet from me but no more. When I move toward her she's off like a bullet. I need advice on how to get her to come to me when I call. She is all over me with kisses and play but only when she says it's time for such. Currently I can only catch her with my husband's help to corner her. Is this another "food lure" thing?
Thanks for all help!
Gracie's Mom


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Much more time and definitely food reward and there is nothing better to do to a pup for recall than running away from pup. A quick stop, a turn, a dropped treat maybe 2 ft away to be shortened with closer drops as you repeat work.


----------



## Sazbones (Oct 17, 2009)

Thanks! Having trouble finding a motivating treat. She doesn't care about the liver treats the folks at Petco said she would fall all over herself for. I appreciate the info and will give it a try. I'm truly grateful for you taking the time to respond.
Gracie's Mom


----------



## NeoBodhi (Sep 23, 2009)

Since you have only had her for a week and since she was 13 weeks when you got her, maybe she just needs more time to bond with you. Also, try some other treats like bits of hot dogs or cheese.


----------



## Gingergal (May 5, 2009)

My puppy doesn't like liver also. Just try different things - chicken, cheese biscuit - whatever works. If he isn't food motivated try a favourite toy.

At our puppy class, my trainer gave great advice - his name is the most important word he needs to know. And when he does come (use training leash) get him used to sitting right at feet, and you touch his head and collar before he gets treat.

then if you are at a situation outside, when you call him, he gets used to you holding his collar, and won't run of again. This has been invaluable at an off-leash dog park.


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Sazbones said:


> Thanks! Having trouble finding a motivating treat. She doesn't care about the liver treats the folks at Petco said she would fall all over herself for. I appreciate the info and will give it a try. I'm truly grateful for you taking the time to respond.
> Gracie's Mom


We have some crazy people on DF they will even cut up pieces of a filet if it will do the job. Cheese, hot dogs, spam, bologna. While you continue bonding with new pup you can be hunting for proper treat.


----------



## princesstiffany (Mar 26, 2009)

Gingergal said:


> My puppy doesn't like liver also. Just try different things - chicken, cheese biscuit - whatever works. If he isn't food motivated try a favourite toy.
> 
> At our puppy class, my trainer gave great advice - his name is the most important word he needs to know. And when he does come (use training leash) get him used to sitting right at feet, and you touch his head and collar before he gets treat.
> 
> then if you are at a situation outside, when you call him, he gets used to you holding his collar, and won't run of again. This has been invaluable at an off-leash dog park.


this is a very good tip. you never know when you might have to grab your dogs collar or scruff, and if they are use to it, you will be better off. ive taught all my dogs that me grabbing their collar doesnt mean anything bad.
also, your pup may not be food motivated, but she could have a toy she likes. you just need to bond a little bit more and find out her likes and dislikes. once you do that, bichons love to please, i own 2 myself!!


----------

